# The Young Stand



## artbymdp (Mar 16, 2013)

Another small acrylic painting. Thanks for looking.


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Great composition with the strong verticals and the horizontal low third of the piece...catchy color scheme. Very nicely done...


----------



## killmaven (Jan 17, 2013)

I can't stop looking at this piece. I really love it. I'll bet the technique is REALLY fun to work with.


----------



## artbymdp (Mar 16, 2013)

The technique of thick paint on small panel is really fun and forces me to think about color and value since it doesn't lend itself to fine detail. I used these paintings as a self teaching method.


----------



## stonezephyr (Jan 17, 2013)

Great work! Really enjoy this one. Keep it up!


----------



## artbymdp (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks. Your comments are appreciated.


----------



## SamBurnsTattoo (Mar 2, 2013)

I love the texture!


----------

